# This is little Ollie



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey, I couldnt help but snap these cute pics of Ollie on his first day with his new family,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hi ollie looks soooo cute


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so cute


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Isn't he cute, especially cuddled up with your little girl.. awwww!


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

yeah i couldnt believe it, it was his first day in the house, yet so friendly  My last cat was like that though, he used to follow me to the shop and back like a puppy lol. I wanted to get two because i do work, but then i thought, well ill just spend all my free time with one, because two might be a handful together hehe. And i was right, he is a mischevious little imp but hes so adorable you cant be mad at him  Even when he is swinging off the curtains, and after all he is only a baby.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Amy_1984 said:


> Hey, I couldnt help but snap these cute pics of Ollie on his first day with his new family,


aaawww.....adorable!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures,,,, very sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Ollie looks like he's got you and your daughter sussedCute pics and the Ollie's a handsome sweetie


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, hes gorgeous and so cute


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

beautiful.....so sweet


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pics, bless them both lol,


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Updated  I managed to keep him kinda still today lol, but he has the look of mischief about him as hes shredded a packet of tissues this afternoon


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

More of the little bugger....














































Sorry i know there is loads


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

What a little star! He is beautiful.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

She's sooooo sweet and beautiful


----------



## colleen (May 6, 2008)

That is so cute, cutest little furball i've seen.


----------

